# Albino Gopher snake



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This snake I've had for at least 4 years I think. Remix is kind of rascally at first but calms down nicely about a minute after handling. Pituophis snakes are da bomb!


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Kewl snake


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Its Beautiful... 
how big is he/she ?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think she's close to 4'. She digs that hide box but I think she's on the brink of outgrowing it!


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

very nice ... just bought a yellow anaconda myself

carl


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice snake


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

exceptional quality.

I love how energenic they can be.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Great looking snake. What is the max size at maturity?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks all. She can be spunky! I think these are one of the smaller Pituophis but still get 5 feet. I'd have to double check


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

Nice snake Acestro!

Snakes of the genus _Pituophis_ are the most under-rated pet reptiles. I guess alot of people are put off by their defensive posturing.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Nice snake Acestro!
> 
> Snakes of the genus _Pituophis_ are the most under-rated pet reptiles. I guess alot of people are put off by their defensive posturing.
> [snapback]1043606[/snapback]​


I was hoping you'd see this thread. The posturing has to be one of the best reasons to like them in my opinion. The loud hiss seems to be "fussing" more often than not. When they really get upset, boy is it OBVIOUS. But that's impressive too.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

great looking snake you got there...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanx!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

so wait he lives in that container hide box thing? Really nice snake. can u just buy them at a pet store or did u order them?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Avatar~God said:


> so wait he lives in that container hide box thing? Really nice snake. can u just buy them at a pet store or did u order them?
> [snapback]1044672[/snapback]​


No, it just hides in there! Her home is longer than she is with a warm side and a cool side with water. There's no way she'd look that good living in a small box!









I haven't seen albino gophers in the store that often. I did see them at a pet store once a while back, but this one was from a reptile show.


----------

